# need a web page!



## dewey4390 (Oct 22, 2008)

After a few bad Buddy plan web page attempts, I give up. Other than doing it myself, what other way have you all found? I have a started page, just nothing outstanding. I cant afford to pay $200 and up for a page i wont like. I just want it to look clean and crisp, with my past work on it.


----------



## mrbadexample (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm going to recommend getting hosting from somebody like Bluehost that has one-click Wordpress.org integration. Then, install Wordpress. You can put together a rough website using Wordpress themes (many of which are free), post pages and images through your Browser, etc. It's remarkably, surprisingly easy.

WordPress › Blog Tool and Publishing Platform
Blue Host - Web Hosting, Virtual Hosting, Domain Registration

You can also use a service like Flavors.me or Weebly to create a free website that you can later point to a domain that you buy. You can put these up in minutes with little technical know-how.

Make a homepage in minutes : Flavors.me
Weebly - Create a free website and a free blog


----------



## RoughEdgeApparel (Sep 17, 2010)

Are you looking for e-commerce or just a way to setup a portfolio of sorts?

If you are looking for e-commerce, you may want to look at cafepress, etsy or something along those lines where they host it for you.

If you are looking to build a portfolio, I would strongly recommend Wordpress. It's free to install, there are many themes available for free or very little cost and its very easy for the user to update and post new material on a regular basis as it is a blogging platform. I have been doing web design for a few years now and that's the direction I take most of my clients.


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

ituit.com
wix.com


----------



## airborneranger (Apr 28, 2008)

RoughEdgeApparel said:


> Are you looking for e-commerce or just a way to setup a portfolio of sorts?
> 
> If you are looking for e-commerce, you may want to look at cafepress, etsy or something along those lines where they host it for you.
> 
> If you are looking to build a portfolio, I would strongly recommend Wordpress. It's free to install, there are many themes available for free or very little cost and its very easy for the user to update and post new material on a regular basis as it is a blogging platform. I have been doing web design for a few years now and that's the direction I take most of my clients.


I agree.... I've used inmotion hosting for years with the same setup.


----------



## dewey4390 (Oct 22, 2008)

I want both. I am using homestead now. I want a store front, and mostly pic's of our past work. It just hase to look crisp!


----------



## dsmithhi (Aug 18, 2010)

airborneranger said:


> I agree.... I've used inmotion hosting for years with the same setup.


 
Your current website- Infidels inc- You're using the same hosting and tools for that too?


----------



## tango9984 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm assuming you have no coding experience?

You may try your hand at using a cms such as Joomla, Modx, or Drupal. If your having trouble designing something, you can install a theme in just a click with a cms then edit as needed. There are several "plug-in's and snippets" you can install within the system as well as being able to integrate a shopping cart.

Wordpress is very popular and works fine if you just want a blog and basic pages. As a designer, I personally don't like it because it limits your control of what you can do. In order to hack it to turn it into an e-commerce site may be outside the effort your willing to learn.

If you want to add a blog to your exsisting site, you can use the wordpress or blogger platform. It's a little complicated, but there are tutorials all over google on how to do it. If you go with a CMS, they all have blog modules you can install.


----------



## delarosa (Oct 2, 2010)

I can create it for you... what are the specifications? I tell you a quote!


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I got a quote for $350 that was the lowest all the others were $500-$1500
I just want 5 page no template no flash with a gallery and a paypal cart


----------

